
Volume Rendering with WebGL - ArtWomb
https://www.willusher.io/webgl/2019/01/13/volume-rendering-with-webgl
======
Impossible
This GPU Gems article is a good overview of GPU volume rendering as well
([http://developer.download.nvidia.com/books/HTML/gpugems/gpug...](http://developer.download.nvidia.com/books/HTML/gpugems/gpugems_ch39.html)).
Raymarching in the fragment shader is probably better on modern hardware than
the approach outlined in GPU Gems but it's still worth a read.

------
vecplane
Hey this is super interesting to see, thanks for sharing!

That aneurysm model looks really cool with this technique -
[https://www.willusher.io/webgl-volume-
raycaster/#Aneurysm](https://www.willusher.io/webgl-volume-
raycaster/#Aneurysm)

------
malkia
Don't zoom into the Boston Teapot!

~~~
marcusjt
Ha! I just stumbled upon that myself then came back here to comment and
spotted yours!

------
habi
This can also be done in a Jupyter notebook, I'm using this for scientific
visualization of 'stuff':
[https://github.com/maartenbreddels/ipyvolume](https://github.com/maartenbreddels/ipyvolume)

------
obl
You should probably use mipmaps to avoid aliasing when rendering from far
away.

I guess you'll have to compute the LOD by hand since neighbor fragments are
not necessarily performing the same texture fetches.

~~~
berkut
That works fine as long as there's no physically-based emission (say based off
temperature or heat blackbody). Averaging (filtering) temperature values will
give you slightly incorrect results at the edges. For WebGL stuff, that's
probably not a problem, but it shows up in production offline rendering and
needs to be dealt with differently.

------
aboutruby
The foot example with Samsel Linear YGB is simply amazing!

